
Online JSON Editor - y1426i
http://jsoneditor.com/
======
runin2k1
Not entirely sure what this is doing at first glance beyond providing a plain
textfield for text entry, and some controls to save it as a file.

Compared to something like this:
[http://jsoneditoronline.org/](http://jsoneditoronline.org/)

Which has auto-parsing, auto-formatting, and relatively intuitive controls for
manipulating the object structure inline.

~~~
35pr17
Or this [http://jeremydorn.com/json-editor/](http://jeremydorn.com/json-
editor/)

